# Rubiks cube game to download



## Betinhuk (Aug 16, 2009)

hey there guys I wanted to know if there is any website that I could download the Rubiks cube to play it on my computer...

like i downloaded it from www.gabbasoft.com but i think in this past 4 days they lost their credential about the website and the web went down.
So as the website for gabbasoft is not working anymore, Do you please could upload the file on internet(in case you have it) or share with me any link that I could play Rubiks cube online or download it.

thanks in advance see you all

my personal bests: 2x2x2-29seconds
3x3x3-1min48seconds
4x4x4-9min and 30seconds


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 16, 2009)

Yay for posting in Off-Topic! I'm looking right now, should find one in a bit.


----------



## Vulosity (Aug 16, 2009)

http://www.hi-games.net


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 16, 2009)

EDIT: http://sourceforge.net/projects/arcus/


----------



## Betinhuk (Aug 16, 2009)

ty i could download it on sourceforge, but i couldn't find out how to play it on hi-games!!
ty anyway.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 16, 2009)

Did you want to download it so you could play it without using the internet?


----------



## Betinhuk (Aug 16, 2009)

nooo After the comma i was replying to "Vulosity" he shared a weird link to play..

in fact I wanted to have the gabbasoft back but I'll keep this one you sent ty miniGOINGS.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 16, 2009)

Betinhuk said:


> nooo After the comma i was replying to "Vulosity" he shared a weird link to play..
> 
> in fact I wanted to have the gabbasoft back but I'll keep this one you sent ty miniGOINGS.



Anytime, it's what I do.


----------



## piemaster (Aug 17, 2009)

I just noticed something weird. Betinhuk has 0 post counts even though he posted.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 17, 2009)

piemaster said:


> I just noticed something weird. Betinhuk has 0 post counts even though he posted.


off-topic posts don't count.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 17, 2009)

google "ultimate magic cube", it's the best of best

or gliding cubes, it's also pretty good


----------



## LNZ (Aug 17, 2009)

Gabbasoft is really useful. I have used it to solve many cubes. My first ever 4x4 solve and 6x6 solve my second ever 5x5 solve was done on Gabbasoft.

The Gabbasoft 6x6 is amazing. No clicking ever and the internal mechanism never goes out of alingment and this means no lockups ever. Unless you mod the real V6, this 6x6 is really good.


----------



## PeterV (Aug 17, 2009)

Just my two cents:

http://www.jaapsch.net/puzzles/cubie.htm


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 17, 2009)

http://ultimatemagiccube.com/

this is wayyyy better than gabbasoft.
the scrambling doesn't take forever and includes lots of puzzle like pyraminx, etc
you could even make your own custom puzzle!! like i made the skewb, skewb ultimate, and Pyramorphinx


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 17, 2009)

Does anyone have the actual gabbasoft program?
Isn't it possible to send the file or upload it online, at least temporarily?


----------



## Betinhuk (Aug 20, 2009)

yea i had it on my files... but since the website (gabbasoft.com) went down i couldn't find it on my computer!! weirrrrd 

otherwise i would upload it on rapidshare or any other uploadwebsite or something.. 
But thanks everyone this " ultimate magic cube " is really good!

cheers!


----------



## Betinhuk (Aug 20, 2009)

ohhh no way I completely prefer gabbasoft than " ultimate cube " i took like 1min and 30 seconds just to solve the top face!!! i cant rotate this cube like i used to on gabbasoft. 

pleaseeeee GABBASOFT be back!!! do you guys have the gabbasoft to upload?


----------



## rahulkadukar (Aug 20, 2009)

http://users.skynet.be/gelatinbrain/Applets/Magic Polyhedra/index.htm

Simply the best and can download it too

http://rapidshare.com/files/269539254/Rubix.7z.html

Another beautiful software I have done solves upto 10x10x10 on it

Finally Gabbasoft. Though I dont like it.

http://rapidshare.com/files/269541086/Gabbasoft.7z.html


----------



## Betinhuk (Aug 21, 2009)

hey RAHULKADUKAR i downloaded the gabbasoft but when i click on the setup it can't run.. how do I open something .7z? is that like winzip or something?

or maybe because the official website is not available anymore?


----------



## rahulkadukar (Aug 21, 2009)

Download 7 zip it is free softwrae then install it and open the file. Yes it is like Winzip


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 21, 2009)

Hi everyone, I have gabbasoft functioning on my computer. If anyone would like it, just send me your email in a youtube message (I'm ben1996123 on youtube) and I will send it to you. Dont worry, I'm not a hacker.


----------



## Betinhuk (Aug 21, 2009)

yay RAHULKADUKAR i could play on gabbasoft!!!! that's awesome hahaa

thanks everyone i recommend! the rapidshare gabbasoft link !! the other simulators ones is also working but I prefer gabbasoft the most! 

that's it! bye bye cheers!


----------

